# בוא הביתה אני כבר לא אומר אף מילה



## melilot

Hi everyone its my first post here....
can someone translate this from Hebrew to english for me please?

 בא הביתה אני כבר לא אומר אף מילה

thank you!


----------



## cfu507

It would be:
Come home, I will not say anything (or a word).

I don't think there is a translation for כבר in this context. It doesn't mean what the dictionary may give you (already, previously, before a certain time).

It means in this context that if I used to say something (like complaining to you) in the past, I am afriad now that if I say something you will not come back so I prefer not to say anything. The sentence is a kind of: I would do anything to make you come, even to be quiet (in contrast to what I used to do before).
Maybe someone else can explain it better.


----------



## Nunty

Maybe it could mean:
I won't say another word.
I won't say any more.


----------



## Flaminius

I wonder if בא needs a vov in-between to be the imperative form.


----------



## Nunty

Flaminius said:


> I wonder if בא needs a vov in-between to be the imperative form.



No, it can be written with a holem.


----------



## cfu507

I would write it with vav if I don't add Nikud (holam haser). I just know this song so the context helped me to read it correctly. In other contexts it might be read as ba.


----------



## melilot

Thanks so much to all of you...
cfu507..do you mean this is a song?


----------



## cfu507

In Hebrew I would say "ke'ilu da??" as a joke....

Yes, the song is called בוא הביתה (we do use vav in the word bo).
Very beautiful song [try to read the lyrics] and it is also played in one of the commercials for cottage cheese.

Where did you see this sentence?


----------



## melilot

sorry...I just saw your post....
The sentence was sent to me by email and I had no idea it was a song..
Ive checked the lyrics, there is a way I can listen to the song or read the lyrics in english?

toda!


----------



## Aoyama

> I don't think there is a translation for כבר in this context. It doesn't mean what the dictionary may give you (already, previously, before a certain time).


It is true that translating *kvar* is difficult. It is really idiomatic (and for some funny reasons, close to Japanese "mo" in " mo nanni mo iwanai" = I won't say a word anymore), *kvar* is then close to "yoter midai" + negation.


> Come home, I will not say anything (or a word)


 is good.
I would tentatively add :Come home, I will not say anything (or a word) _anymore_
Now, the meaning of the sentence would have been quite different if it had been :
בא הביתה כבר אני  לא אומר אף מילה ...


----------

